# Veneer Radial Matching



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I will be sharing live online at 12 noon ET - 2.7.21 my 40 years of secrets on how to sequence and layup a veneer radial match.
I just upgraded to HD more better visual clarity. Sign up HERE https://imaginewoodworking.com/pages/courses-and-demonstrations



  





Enjoy!


----------

